# wobble light customer service sucks



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok guys again i had to deal with this company because of a issue with another one of the lights i have made by them. Do not and i mean do not buy from these guys if customer service means anything to you. They do nothing to help you out. They try and get around every issue i have with them by saying thats the nature of the beast! They try and charge you for items under warranty and then they say you have to go back to the place you bought them from if they are under warranty.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The price sucks too...


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I just bought two Wobble Lights Jr. Right out of the box one didn't work. Not the bulb, the unit itself. 

I called the place I bought it from, gave them the serial number off the unit and they ordered me a new one. No charges. 

That was 3 wks. ago, but it's coming. 

What kind of problems did you have Inner? They sure give off a lot of light though. I like it. Just hope it lasts awile.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

1st time i saw a wobble light we were doing a huge reno... the foreman had been bugging the boss to buy some more job lights as the house was 6000 sq ft... plus we needed some of the tools fixed or replaced...

boss showed up with a wobble light and no repaired tools... we asked wheres the nailers and saw... oh we dont have money in the budget right now for those...why the hell not ..because that light cost $230..


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mine have been a bit hit and miss. the first one i got didnt work so i sent it back. The second one i got didnt have a bulb included with it so i bought one. it still didnt work. i got online and found out that the quality control on the lights was sub par and they used cheap non locking spade connectors. i found the cable just hanging there and put it back together and has worked since. 

The second one i purchased has taken about 40-60 mins to even turn its self on and get upto brightness. Not been too worried about it until now the nights are setting in and its a hassle to wait for it to fire up. They told me it was the bulb yet i have a spare bulb and the bulbs in the other 2 and it still does same thing with either of them so it must have been the transformer or capacitor, yet they said theres no way that it could be either of them! :blink:

The 3rd one had a cracked lense and they said that its not covered under warrenty like they say everything on them is not covered when there's a problem. this was the only item they sent me out and that took me over 40 mins on the phone and a lot of messing around with proving it was under warrenty. 

Amazon have offered to take them back so off they go. They even apologized for the crap service from probuiltlighting and said this has happend a lot. I def wont be recommending them to anyone. It would be a great light if they had the service to back them up. If festool can do it on their tools for 3 years that are built in Germany then a made in US company can do it. They only come with one year warrenty anyway so not like they put their self out on that side of things. prob wont be long before they are shutting down shop with service like that.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sounds to me like the juice ain't worth the squeeze


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

We have had much better luck with the wobble light Jr than the larger normal wobble light.

Pretty much what BC said I second, but they are they only game in town for a light that works. Double edged sword deal with the break downs for the sports car of lights IMO. Or go get a lackluster mid size sedan that works every time.

Cole


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> What kind of problems did you have Inner? They sure give off a lot of light though. I like it. Just hope it lasts awile.


I couldn't bring myself to buy one, I've seen them in action on many occasions but I'm not blown away.

- They cost a fortune.
- Expensive bulbs
- Its a lot of money for a light
- They are bulky
- They are overpriced

I don't use lights too often, but I had a job 3 years ago that was an over-night with no job site lighting...I used these:










I also have cheap husky fluorescent lights that work dandy, and a million halogen flood lights...but they eat bulbs like crazy.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

They are powerful lights if they work. There's nothing that can touch them for the amount of area they can cover with just one light. I was using just one to light a whole warehouse that was 100ftx50ft and it done well. For drywall muding and sanding they are well nice. Bulbs can be had for as little as $15 depending on where you shop for them. Lowes are about $23 I think but they are meant to last about 10 years so that's not a big deal. It's just the dam lack of service I hate. Like you say you pay a premium for the product yet get budget customer service. I can return a $20 light to lowes and get it changed out there and then. I expect better service than that for a $300 light.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They are nice lights but, if you want to charge a premium for a top shelf product you should back it up with great customer service. Maybe you should have them call Festool for some pointers on that.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

exactly bc... the site im on now 4 or the subtrades have them and i just shake my head... id rather just spend $15 on a halogen light and point the light directly at the ceiling so the light reflects off and lights the room better


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Quite interesting as I was looking at them online yesterday. We currently have the halogen lights on the stands. What else is out there besides the halogens and the string lights you guys would recommend?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Florescents don't pop as many breakers:

Husky tripod is about 75 bucks:










Or flood lights for around 50 ish.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

How are the florescents? Bright? How is the color recognition?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Bright yes, colour isn't as warm.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Thosr florescents look a lot better then a halogen. Intense heat those halogens put off.. there great for lighting but just to darn hot!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

In the winter if there isn't a salamander on site we use them to heat up our lunch.:thumbup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Hard to picture a fluorescent being as bright and hard as a halogen. I use flo lights much of the time, but when it's get down & dirty, the halogens come out. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That pop up Husky fluorescent light sucks.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

The Husky fluorescent light is discontinued. I have four of them, and have been very pleased. I can plug all four into a multi-outlet extension and not pop a breaker.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

That is funny I have (2) 400W MH Wobble lights(one is black one is yellow I dont know why) over5 years old one was even under 4'of water for a week and I have never had any problems with them at all.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I guess this company likes them!


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

The customer service you are experiencing is typical of companies that are under capitalized. Basically they don't have the money to handle the incoming claims properly, and at the same time are trying to cut production costs. Or any other costs, for that matter. They are too big for the current market situation, or tried to grow too fast. Cash flow gets crimped, banks cut lines of credit, and they try to hold on to every dollar as long as they can. Customer service starts to suffer, which in turn erodes their base of repeat customers, and a further decline on revenues. Basically, they didn't know how to manage growth and/or the decline in the market. Sounds like the death spiral to me.


----------



## OilfieldCowboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Wobble light is the only field lighting that is on our "Approved Equipment" list for working on storage tanks. I've found that my calls to support have been fielded satisfactorily.

Granted, the two defunct units I had were driven down to Grainger and swapped out as I stood there BSing with the Will Call guy.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Florescents don't pop as many breakers:
> 
> Husky tripod is about 75 bucks:


I've had the husky one for 4 years and changed the bulbs twice. They don't like it when you knock them over but they work awesome. I was trying to buy another but can't find them 

I've been buying these fluorescent lights because the husky one isn't available anymore:


----------

